# Honda RT 5000 tires



## Nam1975 (May 27, 2015)

Just picked one up and it needs turf tires. Rears aren't too hard to find. 

Fronts are a whole another story. I see some wheel adapter kits. Honda had a funky 4 lug, 4.75(metric) wheel. 

Any hints? It is full time 4 wheel, I don't want to mess up the tranny with wrong tires.


Also if anyone has any pto or cat zero blades scoops etc for sale, let me know

Thanks!!


----------



## millertire (Mar 19, 2010)

For 20x7.00-12 front tires see link;
http://www.ebay.com/itm/1-New-20x7-00-12-Ohtsu-Green-Grip-Turf-Front-Honda-RT5000-Tire-FREE-Shipping-/281765813733?hash=item419a8d1de5


----------

